# Your Least/Favorite Movie Endings



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2011)

What is your favorite movie ending? If you can't name just one, name a few of them; I only ask that you put Youtube videos in spoilers if you have more than one.

EDIT: Feel free to post endings that you don't like as well.

One of my favorite movie endings is the conclusion to Rocky II.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOqWnUy-1Lo[/YOUTUBE]

Specifically after the fight.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, so many answers.  

I'll start off with an obvious one. The Godfather.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 17, 2011)

I love Blade Runner ending, i don't like much the rest of the movie though, but the ending is awesome.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_saUN4j7Gw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

The top at the end fell over, you can see it wiggle. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Samavarti (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHA7E2DOU0E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, Episode III sucks; but I love it's conclusion.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

The Inception ending sucks.  It's a tired plot device that we have seen a million times.

For a great ending, watch this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8uPYulh05I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

When the ending of your movie is capable of evoking as many reactions as Inception's did, I think it succeeded.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

It made people talk. 

just saiyan.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Inception ending sucks.  It's a tired plot device that we have seen a million times.
> 
> For a great ending, watch this.



But why even mention Inception? No one said a thing about it. You be trollin'.  

And I'm not saying this as vengeance for your Inception remark, but the Mist ending was pretty awful. Irony at its most heavy-handed and contrived.

EDIT: Nevermind my first part. I'm an idiot.  Second point still stands.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

People are simpletons.  People don't read.  People don't remember.  That spinning top really wasn't innovative.  There are hundreds of films/books with similar endings.

The ending I mentioned is the best so far.  Come at me bro.

Blade Runner has a good ending though.  That kid deserves credit for mentioning it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not saying it's that good really, but it wasn't bad. It was the one in most recent memory that had people make a dealio out of it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

"It's not _what_ you do, but _how_ you do it."


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 17, 2011)

Children of Men

[YOUTUBE]KLNft6cO0I4[/YOUTUBE]
I'm a sucker for this stuff

[YOUTUBE]WIBnwbXrB4M[/YOUTUBE]
And just holy shit, this is always galaxy-destroyingly awesome, 
no matter how many time i watch.​


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The ending I mentioned is the best so far.  Come at me bro.



All I wanna know is why a group of people would suddenly decide to kill themselves so quickly. They didn't exhaust any options or anything. They literally just got out, saw the mist and started plugging each other. 

Plus, the irony had no point here. At least in a movie like Thinner (which sucked) the irony made sense cause' the whole movie was like King trollin' that guy's life. Here it just sort of came out of nowhere. Cheap shock value. 

Guess it worked on some people though. .


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 17, 2011)

Fight Club for me. Ironic twist had main character saw his life through his Brad Pitt's character.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not."


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Now that you mention it... I was entertained by the ending of Thinner.  HIS DAUGHTER ATE THE FUCKING PIE!  Mindfuck.  

Preemptive strike.  The Usual Suspects ending is overrated.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

I quite like the ending to Limitless.
[YOUTUBE]v-PsvmB6LKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> All I wanna know is why a group of people would suddenly decide to kill themselves so quickly. They didn't exhaust any options or anything. They literally just got out, saw the mist and started plugging each other.



Uh, through the course of the film they try to retain hope as the situation becomes more and more hopeless. Until it culminates in them being stuck in the middle of the fog and thus give up all of their hope, but decide to end things on their own terms to save themselves the pain and suffering of the unknown.

One of the actual best endings in film: 
[YOUTUBE]yqrc46ouZz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Your face is overrated. 



Lamb said:


> Uh, through the course of the film they try to retain hope as the situation becomes more and more hopeless. Until it culminates in them being stuck in the middle of the fog and thus give up all of their hope, but decide to end things on their own terms to save themselves the pain and suffering of the unknown.



Oh please. They were trapped in a store, made their way out of the store unscathed (an action that, in the real world, would send their spirits soaring), drove around and started shooting themselves. OH, and lets not forget... they did all this without HEARING A RUMOR OF AN ENTIRE ARMY PLATOON, COMPLETE WITH TANK, just to the side of them. 

My suspension of disbelief was raped when I watched that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Se7en has a good ending.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Your face is overrated.



No need to be hatin on people George.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No need to be hatin on people George.



YOUR face is overrated too. Your old avy/set was better.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Se7en has a good ending.




I *second* this.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

I like how the ending of Spirited Away mirrors the beginning.

My brain is dead right now and I can't think of more.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> YOUR face is overrated too. Your old avy/set was better.



No it wasn't, I don't like how it looked kind of like me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Really Stunna?  Really?  You have made the worst contribution so far.  We only made it two pages before we ran out of ideas?  

Donnie Darko.  Great ending.  Butterfly Effect.  Terrible film.  Great ending.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

I didn't run out of ideas, I just like the ending to Terminator 3.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

The ending to T3 only seems good because the rest of the movie is pretty bad.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

/kanyeshrug

I liked T3.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> /kanyeshrug
> 
> *I liked T3.*


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERDGH7SpzZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

You know now that I think about it they're aren't many endings that really moved me. I thought I'd have tons.  

Here's a good one I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

I edited the OP and requested a name change to the thread to include all endings discussion, both those you like and dislike.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCsHTNP2MaU[/YOUTUBE]

That and Superman II's endings are two of the worst I recall seeing.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Agree with Rukia. The Mist's ending scene was simply awesome.


My other favourites:
Black Swan (can't believe nobody mentioned it)
Toy Story 3
Oldboy
I Saw the Devil


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## angieness (Sep 17, 2011)

Links because apparently all the endings I like don't allow embedding. And yes, I am drawn to tragic movies haha I like movies that make me cry forever at the end

Requiem for a Dream
Longer Trailer
It's such a soul crushing ending to such a well done but super depressing movie but boy it is powerful. 

Pan's Labyrinth
Longer Trailer

American Beauty
Longer Trailer

Donnie Darko, I always think I'll get through it without crying but then fucking Mad World starts playing and I lose it
Longer Trailer

And to shake things up

Heathers
Longer Trailer

I also really liked the Utena movie ending because it was so ridiculously hliarious. Not the whole ending, but to get part of the awesome hilarity, you really just need to see this part.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAULUqmwN04[/YOUTUBE]

HEY BLOND! YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE!?! JUST A DIRTY SON-OF-A-BI-AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WAH WAH WAHHH

Tuco was probably my favorite character of the 3, even though I liked Blondie and Angel Eyes too.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

I really like Blade Runner's ending a lot

High and Low and Resevoir Dogs also have good endings.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 17, 2011)

*Memento's ending.
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keooKeQ14Fc[/YOUTUBE]





*THIS Is my Favorite movie ending. Dr Strangelove*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4VlruVG81w[/YOUTUBE]





*Pulp Fiction's Ending*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvy4YH9--Vw[/YOUTUBE]





*I forget the Ending to The Shining.*


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 17, 2011)

_City Lights_.  Just _City Lights_.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_vqnySNhQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

This


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

I hate the Clockwork Orange ending

way to shit on the book Kubrick

I love the movie though


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I hate the Clockwork Orange ending
> 
> way to shit on the book Kubrick
> 
> I love the movie though



Honestly, I don't blame Kubrick. If he'd went for the book's ending, he'd have about an hour more of film to go and that movie's already long as is. The way I see it, Kubrick just created more incentive for people to read the book.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

Also Kubrick did go off the American, not British version

still doesn't mean I like it >:[


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange is Kubrick's best film.  The ending isn't particularly strong though.  The journey is what truly fascinates me.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I hate the Clockwork Orange ending
> 
> way to shit on the book Kubrick
> 
> I love the movie though



I prefer the ending of the movie it is more human. It is a much more pragmatic stance on rehabilitation. People don't change that much especially when forced to, they just go along with it until they can get into a position that allows them to work as they want to.

Also it works within the comedy of the movie, being a film in which the main character is 'fixed' by being tied down and being forced to watch film. It is all such great fun.

Also it is a very Kubrick thing.



> There are no character arcs in Kubrick?s films, not conventional ones anyway (maybe Eyes Wide Shut). The changes which his characters do experience are often immediately moved backwards. People ? or at least protagonists ? don?t change, Kubrick changes the world around them. Clockwork is the best example of that ? the character comes closest to change as he can, and then reality rights itself. Them happy ending to Clockwork is disgusting in how good it feels. Steven Spielberg, discussing Clockwork talked about how in that scene he was sure that when Alex gets out of that bed he?s going to go and kill his parents, his friends and anyone who gets in his way and that there was no question about what happens next. Alex?s scattered and disturbing answers to the psychiatrist?s test certainly indicate that. But the scene that follows, where the Minister makes Alex a public spectacle and he?s hinted at a future career in politics, the two men manipulating one another and Alex gaining the upper hand within seconds. Alex, you see, is finally going to be given an opportunity to operate a level he was born to work. Sociopathic tendencies in day to day life have their place, it?s just simply better applied to things like cities and countries. Kubrick knew you can lecture him about violence on screen all day but I doubt anyone even batted an eye at that, the real nastiness. Violence is more than rape and murder on a movie screen, and this is how monsters are born.  VIDDY WELL, Alex says to camera, the pov lens warping around him. VIDDY WELL.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove > A Clockwork Orange. Why can't people understand this fact?

Dr. Strangelove is also one of the top 5 endings in film history. The film is so great that eternal goob has a gif as his set from the movie. Sorry, I just had to let that out.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Dr. Strangelove > A Clockwork Orange. Why can't people understand this fact?



Well if we're being honest:

_Lolita_ > _Dr. Strangelove_ > _The Shining_ > _A Clockwork Orange_


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

Man you are both crazy mine would go Clockwork > 2001 > FMJ > Shining > Strange > Lyndon > EWS > Lolita > Spartacus 

I sadly haven't seen his films before that.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

From what I've seen, which isn't much, mine would go FMJ >>> Shining >> Clockwork >>>>>>> 2001.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Dr. Strangelove > A Clockwork Orange. Why can't people understand this fact?
> 
> Dr. Strangelove is also one of the top 5 endings in film history. The film is so great that eternal goob is a gif from the movie. Sorry, I just had to let that out.


No.  I accept your correction.  Strangelove is better.  Mental lapse on my part.  Peter Sellers ftw.

I have been meaning to rewatch Eyes Wide Shut.  I wasn't a big fan originally.  But I think maybe I didn't give it a fair chance.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 17, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Well if we're being honest:
> 
> _Lolita_ > _Dr. Strangelove_ > _The Shining_ > _A Clockwork Orange_



Sadly,I never watched Lolita or 2001: A space Odyssey. 

Lamb, you made me realize something. Kubrick may very well be the greatest film director of all time. Look at all these great films.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

It should also be pointed out all of those films have amazing endings.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Sadly,I never watched Lolita or 2001: A space Odyssey.
> 
> Lamb, you made me realize something. Kubrick might very well be the greatest film director of all time. Look at all these great films.



He's definitely the best Hollywood director of the 60's and 70's.

If I were to rank all the works of his I'd seen:

_Lolita_ > _Dr. Strangelove_ > _The Shining_ > _A Clockwork Orange_ > _Paths of Glory_ > _2001: A Space Odyssey_ > _Barry Lyndon_ > _Spartacus_ > _Full Metal Jacket_* > _Eyes Wide Shut_

*The first part of the film and the ending are among some of Kubrick's best, but the middle drags so much that it makes the film unwatchable for me.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

The middle part of Full Metal Jacket is INTEGRAL to the movie working. I am mystified how people could hate that section of the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The middle part of Full Metal Jacket is INTEGRAL to the movie working. I am mystified how people could hate that section of the movie.



Because, it is a fairly standard critique of Vietnam that has been done better in so many other films, after the harsh and abrasive beginning of the film, the middle just feels contrived.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 17, 2011)

the best:
- The Truman Show
- The Prestige
- Full Metal Jacket
- Memento
- Back to the Future

the worst:
- Planet of the Apes (marky mark version)
- The number 23


not all of them of course.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

FMJ definitely has the best representation of Basic Training that I have ever seen on screen.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

How could I forget that.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

Sure I would put Apocalypse Now above FMJ but that is the only Vietnam movie I can think of that portrays it better. Even those 2 films portray different facets of the same conflict.

Joker being a great character to follow around really helps.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Sure I would put Apocalypse Now above FMJ but that is the only Vietnam movie I can think of that portrays it better. Even those 2 films portray different facets of the same conflict.
> 
> Joker being a great character to follow around really helps.



_The Deer Hunter_, _The Killing Fields_ (which pulls off a side of the conflict in Vietnam without giving much mention to Vietnam itself), and _The Quiet American_ are my three favorite Vietnam films. I highly suggest them. Each of them tackles fundamentally more personal and better executed explorations of the horrors of war. And if we're talking the four staples (_The Deer Hunter_, _Platoon_, _Apocalypse Now_, and _Full Metal Jacket_), _Full Metal Jacket_ only really beats out _Platoon_ in quality, and even there, barely.

Also, a fundamental part of my disagreement with you is that I found Joker to be a horribly executed character.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 17, 2011)

The Dark Knight's ending was good. 
Longer Trailer

However, this tribute ending is just too epic.
Longer Trailer


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 17, 2011)

Too bad I can't click on the Truman show ending; I didn't finish watching the film.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

speaking of war movies

I'm quite fond of The Thin Red Line's ending


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> speaking of war movies
> 
> I'm quite fond of The Thin Red Line's ending



Yea, the wife did a bitchy thing.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 17, 2011)

the endings that i like.. lets see.. 

inception
shutter island
elizabeth town
the holiday
.... cant think of anything else right now.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 17, 2011)

About Stanly Cubrik discussion, i think Clockwork Orange is his best film, though, being fair the book in which is based is really good and Kubrick does a pretty loyal adaptation,  The Shinog and FMP are good too, but not as good as  and frankly speaking i found 2001: A Space Odyssey quite boring.

Anyway antother end that like me a lot is Inferal Affairs end
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3d6S5IR7t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

What did you guys think about the ending to Daybreakers?  I'm not arguing that it's a great film or anything... but I did find the ending to be pretty interesting.  Vampires got cured and died almost instantly.  The human race was saved, but 90% of the population was lost in the process.  Very unique.  Might need to watch it again.


----------



## Sine (Sep 17, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth ending is my favorite


----------



## Huntress (Sep 17, 2011)

Lamb said:


> _The Deer Hunter_, _*The Killing Fields*_ (*which pulls off a side of the conflict in Vietnam without giving much mention to Vietnam itself),* and _The Quiet American_ are my three favorite Vietnam films. I highly suggest them. Each of them tackles fundamentally more personal and better executed explorations of the horrors of war. And if we're talking the four staples (_The Deer Hunter_, _Platoon_, _Apocalypse Now_, and _Full Metal Jacket_), _Full Metal Jacket_ only really beats out _Platoon_ in quality, and even there, barely.
> 
> Also, a fundamental part of my disagreement with you is that I found Joker to be a horribly executed character.



what the fuck? The Killing Fields is all about the Pol Pot shit in Cambodia. Its nothing to do with the Vietnam war.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> what the fuck? The Killing Fields is all about the Pol Pot shit in Cambodia. Its nothing to do with the Vietnam war.



It has a shit load to do with it, since the conflict based largely on the spillover of the Vietnam War into Cambodia, which lead to a dramatic destabilization of that country, allowing Khmer Rouge to stage a violent and dramatic take over, and then star systematically slaughtering people. It has everything to do with Vietnam, it's just an extremely different take on the effects of the war.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2011)

Great
The Mist (I dare you not to have to pick your jaw off the floor after that one)
The Dark Knight (Epic!)
Saw 1 ()
Saw 7 ()
The Sixth Sense ()
Gladiator ()
Saving Private Ryan ()
The Iron Giant ()

Bad
Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

The Dungeons and Dragons ending was hilarious. It always is when bad movies think they're getting sequels.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 18, 2011)

Most heartbreaking ending in any movie ever.

Revenge-Kevin Costner


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8Ugts1RqiiM[/YOUTUBE]

I Win


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 18, 2011)

I think some people were confusing "your favorite/least favorite" with "good and bad" endings. You're just posting your what you personally found good or bad.

As a big fan of musicals, the end of Chicago was one of my favorites.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luef1H24hU8[/YOUTUBE]

Not the best number in the movie (that goes to the Cell Block Tango) but a great way to end the film and show how things ended for the two main characters.

I'll mention other endings later.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

Cell Block Tango ftw


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 18, 2011)

I wasn't aware you were a fan of Chicago, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I enjoy the movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2011)

Right now only 12 Monkeys comes to mind

oh and Blade Runner too


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 18, 2011)

The ending to _Black Swan_ was good.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 18, 2011)

I hated the ending to Law Abiding Citizen. Loved the movie though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2011)

Swimming With Sharks has a great 3rd act.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 18, 2011)

Favourites:

The Mist
City of God
Unforgiven - Eastwood's monologue as he leaves town is fucking epic...
Dark Knight
Sunshine
Blair Witch Project - I'll probably catch shit for this
No Country for Old Men
Sum of all Fears
Crimson Tide
Serenity


Films I enjoyed but disliked the end:

Avatar
Salt
District Nine
2010
Silent Hill


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 18, 2011)

Blair Witch Project (you're not alone, blacklusterseph004!)
The Dark Knight
Empire Strikes Back
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Forrest Gump
The Game
Gladiator
Halloween (1978 original)
Hot Fuzz
Inception
Indiana Jones 1 & 3
all 3 Lord of the Rings
Memento
No Country For Old Men
Pan's Labyrinth
Planet of the Apes (the original, duh)
Serenity
Se7en
Shutter Island
Sunshine
Toy Story 3
The Truman Show
The Usual Suspects


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCUGYgWSz8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> No Country for Old Men



This reminds me. One of the worst endings ever.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 19, 2011)

Edit: This are the list of Endings I disliked. I didn't listed any which I liked. I think I should clarify this.

Out of the recent I remember and not to spoil much, most were horror movies and usually the factor of being a happy ending would be on my top criteria:

Midnight Meat Train-
After all of those pursues to end this seemingly dreadful crime, why'd have to follow it's footsteps.

The Ruins-
Finally escaped but still.. it was with her.

Insidious-
Though it was nice and I can reckon this one as a family horror movie but the ending doesn't seemed to fit for a child desired ending.

Saw I, II, V, VII
This doesn't need an explanation

Final Destination 1, 3, 4, 5
If you watched all of them,  it's no wonder why the part 2 is the only ending I liked.

Pirates of the Carribean 3
Not much as satisfying way to end the pirates war and Davy Jones' legacy. Also, Elizabeth and Will's fate was just saddening.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 19, 2011)

Greatly enjoy the way most Disney films end. Pixar as well.


blacklusterseph004 said:


> Films I enjoyed but disliked the end:
> District Nine


I actually liked the way District Nine ended, with the only exception of not knowing whether or not the aliens would finally return to save the rest. 





Princess Ivy said:


> The Ruins-
> Finally escaped but still.. it was with her.



I actually didn't like this one. The ending was much better in the book where all of them died because it was much more realistic. In addition, it was nicely written when the final girl killed herself.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2011)

Yasha said:


> This reminds me. One of the worst endings ever.



The ending is great and ties all the themes together


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Rocky had some good endings.




I hate those ending where it doesn't tie up any lose ends or concludes anything. Like, "oh this happened and then that's it" kind of shit.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The ending is great and ties all the themes together



Indeed it does, but quite a few people misunderstood the movie, such as thinking Moss and Chigurh are the main characters when it's actually Bell.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

I hate the ending to Grease. Almost ruined the entire movie for me.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been think about this for a while and _John Carpenter's The Thing_ is totally one of the best, most manliest endings ever.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Childs and MacReady.  Manly.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hate the ending to Grease. Almost ruined the entire movie for me.



What a great message for all the children who watch/watched that movie. 

"If you feel someone slipping away, change yourself completely! That's true love!"

Also the car flying into the air is weird.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

When Beyonce beats Ali Larter.  That was a great ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2011)

I always loved the ending of "Curse of Frankenstein". 

There's just something.....immensely chilling about the final shot.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 20, 2011)

Endings I love:

Empire Strikes Back
Return of the Jedi
Braveheart
The Last Samurai
Saving Private Ryan
Shawshank Remdemption
Godfather II
The Dark Knight
Terminator 2


Endings I hate:
Collateral: There is no chance Jamie Foxx wins in a shootout with Tom Cruise in the final scene. Pure stupidity.(I love this movie, just hate the end)
Heat: Deniro should have gotten away. Although the final scene was powerful it always pisses me off that he didn't survive.(I love this movie even more than Collateral, just Deniro dying always upsets me.

I am sure there are others I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Childs and MacReady.  Manly.



Are you implying they aren't?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about the ending of _There Will Be Blood._


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I have mixed feelings about the ending of _There Will Be Blood._



I always feel the ending cements the fact that the movie is a giant joke.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I always feel the ending cements the fact that the movie is a giant joke.



What?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> What?



I didn't mean that in a negative way, I just mean that it's titled _There Will Be Blood_, features a constant build up, usually to nothing, has very little actual blood in it, and then at the end when there is blood he just says "I'm finished".

It makes me think the director/writer were having a laugh at the audience's expense.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah I kind of got that impression too

part of the reason why I really love that film


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2011)

The ending was going good until the poster child for absurdity in great films stepped in: That Milkshake scene.

BTW check this epicness out. Two of DDL's best characters having a conversation. I still can't believe they were portrayed by the same actor:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhk2fcj4FEM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Are you implying they aren't?



I don't know, am I?


----------



## Violence (Sep 20, 2011)

Valerie: "I'll wait for you" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV1Q5vewSws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

VampireNeu said:


> Valerie: "I'll wait for you"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV1Q5vewSws[/YOUTUBE]



What the fuck was that?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

I forgot if I mentioned it already or not, but I really like the ending to the Coen Brothers' True Grit.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 21, 2011)

The Usual Suspects,the movie that basically wrote the book on mindfuck endings.

The Godfather trilogy also has very good endings,especially the second one.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> When Beyonce beats Ali Larter.  That was a great ending.



lol, yeah, i liked that one too.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 28, 2011)

For a movie that finished up in the air, I liked the end for Constantine. I sort of felt that movie goes unnoticed sometimes. It was more than decent.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> For a movie that finished up in the air, I liked the end for Constantine. I sort of felt that movie goes unnoticed sometimes. It was more than decent.



Compared to its source material, it's shit.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

so             .


----------

